# RAID partition table recovery?



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Yesterday, while I had nothing to do I decided to update the whole system with new drivers and stuff. The problem is, I updated the BIOS, too.
Updating the BIOS restored all the settings to their defaults, and my data RAID is now gone (didn't have important data on it, just a sh*t load of Steam games and other big files  ).
I soon searched for a solution, and came to this thread, where a user had this same problem and fixed it like so:


> Thanks to everyone who tried to help. I found a solution and I thought I'd share it. I was able to recover the broken array using following steps.
> 
> 1. Reset both HDs to non-member using Intel BIOS utility - the utility warns that all data will be lost - in fact only metadata is lost and can be recreated using steps below.
> 
> ...



I downloaded TestDisk and ran it. This is basically what I did:

1) Selected the Intel Raid 0 Volume
2) Selected Intel/PC partition
3) Quick-analyzed the drive, after about 5 hours it didn't found the DATA partition
4) Fully-analyzed the drive. The software found the DATA partition of 4TB
5) Pressed the enter button, program says: No partition found or selected for recovery

The software says the same thing even if I go to the Advanced tab and try to restore from there.
The strange thing is, *if I select EFI GPT partition and go to advanced, the software immediately finds the three partitions.* When I'm there, I can see all of my files and recover them to an external HDD. Thing is, I don't have a 4TB HDD  .
*Quick question:* Are MFT and partition table the same things? If I click on "Repair MFT" under *Advanced*, and then *Boot*, it says: "MFT and MFT mirror are bad. Failed to repair them."

Maybe I'm just not finding the right function to repair my partition table, if so, please correct me and point me to the right direction.

P.S.: Please don't start saying "You shouldn't use RAID 0 for any important data" etc. etc.
I already said there were no important files in there, just a bunch of big files that would otherwise take a lot of time to download again.

Thanks in advance for any reply.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> P.S.: Please don't start saying "You shouldn't use RAID 0 for any important data" etc. etc.



On the contrary, since the drives didn't fail and all you did was update the BIOS ,which reset the BIOS, shouldn't wipe the RAID configuration. Just setting your SATA mode to RAID should detect the RAID off the bat if the drives are okay and their ports weren't changed, even after updating the BIOS or resetting it. This has been true for all of the motherboards I've bought in the last 8 years that use some form of fakeraid.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2013)

very sound advice!


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> On the contrary, since the drives didn't fail and all you did was update the BIOS ,which reset the BIOS, shouldn't wipe the RAID configuration. Just setting your SATA mode to RAID should detect the RAID off the bat if the drives are okay and their ports weren't changed, even after updating the BIOS or resetting it. This has been true for all of the motherboards I've bought in the last 8 years that use some form of fakeraid.



Everything I did after updating the BIOS was re-setting the BIOS settings to what they were, set RAID in BIOS, and create the RAID array again with the same settings. Maybe I shouldn't have created it again? It said only one disk was part of the RAID though, so I guessed it would have been a good idea to delete and re-create the array.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> Everything I did after updating the BIOS was re-setting the BIOS settings to what they were, set RAID in BIOS, and create the RAID array again with the same settings. Maybe I shouldn't have created it again? It said only one disk was part of the RAID though, so I guessed it would have been a good idea to delete and re-create the array.



You shouldn't need to create it again. It should have already existed like it did prior to any changes you made. Re-creating the RAID device will actually delete RAID information stored on the drives and will make recovering your data without any errors a lot more difficult. If it said one disk was part and the other wasn't then the ports must have changed. I think you're going to have a hard time getting your data back intact.


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You shouldn't need to create it again. It should have already existed like it did prior to any changes you made. Re-creating the RAID device will actually delete RAID information stored on the drives and will make recovering your data without any errors a lot more difficult. If it said one disk was part and the other wasn't then the ports must have changed. I think you're going to have a hard time getting your data back intact.



In the turorial I was following, the guy said I had to DELETE the array and RE-CREATE it again. Plus, after I updated the bios and the Intel RAID thingy came up, it clearly said the RAID array was damaged, so I highly doubt Windows would have recognized it. The HDD ports weren't changed in any way, I didn't even open my case. This exact thing happened my another time too, and I ended up formatting the array. Would it be a better idea to just create the RAID *while in Windows?* It seems like this MB's RAID controller is just too delicate for my taste


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> In the turorial I was following, the guy said I had to DELETE the array and RE-CREATE it again.



Hate to say it but he is wrong and he most likely made your job a lot harder. 



niciuffo said:


> lus, after I updated the bios and the Intel RAID thingy came up, it clearly said the RAID array was damaged, so I highly doubt Windows would have recognized it.



Most RAID controllers will say the RAID failed but will let you bypass the failure and restart the RAID. This happens when the two drives appear to be out of sync, but if the ports that the drive are on never changed then it should have started back up after marking it as okay. Are the drives actually okay? I would check SMART because it could be luck of the draw that it happened when you flashed the BIOS.


niciuffo said:


> Would it be a better idea to just create the RAID while in Windows?


Some would say yes, I would say no. It certainly won't be faster and you won't be able to boot off of it, but you can move it from machine to machine (usually,) if you do it in Windows, but performance will most likely be underwhelming.


niciuffo said:


> It seems like this MB's RAID controller is just too delicate for my taste


I'm not sure about that. Intel's chipsets do a pretty good job. I've never run into this issue with my X79 machine, that's for sure. I've run into this same issue as you and was able to easily bring my RAID back to life without doing anything extreme.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> Everything I did after updating the BIOS was re-setting the BIOS settings to what they were, set RAID in BIOS, and create the RAID array again with the same settings. *Maybe I shouldn't have created it again?* It said only one disk was part of the RAID though, so I guessed it would have been a good idea to delete and re-create the array.



No you shouldn't, It quick formats both drives and creates a new boot sector. This is were you most likely destroyed your data. A drive can be recovered after a quick format only if you do NOT write to the drive at all. Once data starts to be added to the drive it over writes the old data.

I have moved my raid 0 around to a couple of boards and all I needed to do was enable raid in bios and let the raid controller find the two drives and their sectors.


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Hate to say it but he is wrong and he most likely made your job a lot harder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> No you shouldn't, It quick formats both drives and creates a new boot sector. This is were you most likely destroyed your data. A drive can be recovered after a quick format only if you do NOT write to the drive at all. Once data starts to be added to the drive it over writes the old data.
> 
> I have moved my raid 0 around to a couple of boards and all I needed to do was enable raid in bios and let the raid controller find the two drives and their sectors.



Well, thanks for the info, I'll try not to delete the array next time. Anyways, as I said earlier, TestDisk recognizes the files in the HDD so I think I could recover the data (if only I had a 4TB HDD...). Now I'm trying to deep scan the HDD using EFI instead of Intel, and see if something new happens. I guess if nothing works I'll get an external HDD for SSD + RAID random backups  I found the Seagate Backup Plus Desktop for just under 180$, so that might work ^^
I'll let you know when the scanning process finishes, probably in 10-18 hours I'd say.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> Well, thanks for the info, I'll try not to delete the array next time. Anyways, as I said earlier, TestDisk recognizes the files in the HDD so I think I could recover the data (if only I had a 4TB HDD...). Now I'm trying to deep scan the HDD using EFI instead of Intel, and see if something new happens. I guess if nothing works I'll get an external HDD for SSD   RAID random backups I found the Seagate Backup Plus Desktop for just under 180$, so that might work ^^
> I'll let you know when the scanning process finishes, probably in 10-18 hours I'd say.



If it's not in the same exact RAID configuration as it was before you're going to find that half of a lot of your files is missing. I'm going to warn you now to brace yourself. It doesn't look good.


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 26, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> If it's not in the same exact RAID configuration as it was before you're going to find that half of a lot of your files is missing. I'm going to warn you now to brace yourself. It doesn't look good.



Uhm... okay, but wouldn't I just be unable to read any file on the array? I tried recovering my Dropbox folder just to see, and it looked like all the files were there...
EDIT: Wait a second, I think I might have missed THE feature I should have been using, now I'm going to run the last deep search to see if what I'm thinking of is the solution... 
I sure as hell hope it is


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah! I resolved the issue and re-created the array without any loss of files (not any major ones at least - can still play my Top Gear collection so I guess nothing got deleted  )
These are the steps I did, very simple and only took literaly 2 minutes:
1) Open TestDisk (didn't open as Admin) and select RAID array
2) Select EFI GPT partition table (the 2nd one, not Intel)
3.1 (might not be necessary) - Deleted the partition table
3.2) Quick-analyzed the hdd any quickly stopped after about 1 sec to "unlock" deep search
4) Deep-searched for about 5 seconds 'till it found ma DATA partition
5) Stopped the scanning
6) Selected the partition and pressed the right arrow to set it as primary (*P*) (it was set as deleted *L*, that's why it wasn't working /facepalm
7) Pressed Enter, and then Write
8) Rebooted the PC
Now Windows sees the 3.59TB partition again! Thanks everyone for the help, and hopefully this will be of help for anyone who'll have this very problem in the future!






Thanks again!


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm glad that it worked for you. Be careful as not all files might the integrity that they had before this happened. Back up your stuff immediately and format the drives. It's very unwise (and dangerous) to use a drive that doesn't report it's capacity correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 27, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I'm glad that it worked for you. Be careful as not all files might the integrity that they had before this happened. Back up your stuff immediately and format the drives. It's very unwise (and dangerous) to use a drive that doesn't report it's capacity correctly.



The capacity IS correct. When Windows formats a partition, it takes about 10% of the space, don't ask me why (probably because of the NTFS file system) so the capacity is correct. It's always been like this.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 27, 2013)

niciuffo said:


> The capacity IS correct. When Windows formats a partition, it takes about 10% of the space, don't ask me why (probably because of the NTFS file system) so the capacity is correct. It's always been like this.



Ohhh, my bad. I mis-read your drives capacity. My apologies.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 21, 2015)

dont mean to be a necrophiliac but thanks as i accidently wiped  a hd in my raid array and this got it back


----------



## Deleted member 106413 (Feb 21, 2015)

djthrottleboi said:


> dont mean to be a necrophiliac but thanks as i accidently wiped  a hd in my raid array and this got it back



I'm glad this thread helped save a RAID array.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2015)

lol i tried lots of other things but this one pulled the files and partition out with ease. no garbage just straight work. It also managed to pull it off even after a format from ntfs to hfs+ then back to ntfs then to RAW then to ntfs again lol.


----------



## Miles267 (Mar 24, 2017)

niciuffo said:


> Yeah! I resolved the issue and re-created the array without any loss of files (not any major ones at least - can still play my Top Gear collection so I guess nothing got deleted  )
> These are the steps I did, very simple and only took literaly 2 minutes:
> 1) Open TestDisk (didn't open as Admin) and select RAID array
> 2) Select EFI GPT partition table (the 2nd one, not Intel)
> ...



I had to reply to say thanks for this post. Recently encountered this exact issue on my Windows Server Essentials 2012 R2 box. Somehow the system recovery repartitioned and reformatted my entire 15 TB RAID 6 array. I was absolutely sick over it. Had to walk away for a few days and no risk doing more damage. That's when I found this. Seemed to restore the entire partition within seconds for FREE?!


----------



## kennyroody (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm aware that it's been forever but I wanted to say thank you to @niciuffo . I ended up killing 2 of the 4 drives in my Raid 1+0 setup. I used your instructions and recovered one of the drives that said was non-raid. This enabled me to be able and rebuild the raid from the other three drives. Everything is looking pretty good now. Many thanks. Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Ultra Gaming Wifi V1.0 using EZ-Raid then updated to F4 bios and lost my Raid. I downgraded the bios back to F3 and then went through your instructions using PMagic Boot Cd and Test Disk 7.0 (Dos Mode).


----------



## JayBass (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi guys, I have the same problem, but the *Raid0 is on a pair of M.2 PCIe SSD's*. And its a main windows 7 64bit OS partition.
The mobo is a Asus TUF X299 MARK 1. I didnt think much about the raid set failing when I installed the latest BIOS update.
After I configured the mobo settings back to what they needed to be, the Intel RST chipset features are really lame in this UEFI eye candy like bios that Asus have created. fucking annoying.
The full functionality of the new RST manager could have fixed it quick sticks. But no the walls close in around me as I get emotional over loosing tons of un backed up data. 

Give me a standard bios over this crappy UEFI shit that I have now.

Ok so what I have done now is take the riser card and one of the SSD's over to my older non raid workstation, Doing a full surface scan now and hoping I can fix the raid partition on it. Problem is the mobo on the new sys has one of SSD slots built into the mobo and the other sits on a riser attached to one of my pcie slots. So I cant view both SSD's on the old sys to try fix scan the two as a set. Hope doing one at a time will give me good results. Any suggestions or tips would help, thanks.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2019)

JayBass said:


> Give me a standard bios over this crappy UEFI shit that I have now.


UEFI isn't the problem. The problem is this:


JayBass said:


> But no the walls close in around me as I get emotional over loosing tons of un backed up data.


There are significant risks to running RAID-0 with any devices, ssd, hdd, or nvme. Most of the time you don't just "lose" data with RAID-0. On my machine UEFI is isn't responsible for storing the RAID configuration. In fact, it's not with almost any implementation of RAID. Data about the RAID is stored on the RAID disks which is why if a motherboard with RST fails, you can move the drives to another (same version or later,) RST board and it will typically detect the RAID configuration from the drives.

Honestly, if all that happened is that you updated the BIOS, just turning RAID back on should have solved your problem. Personally, I would drink a cold one or something and relax for a moment. Unless you reinitialized the RAID array, the data should still be there. If you've written to either disk since then, then you're probably SOL.

The morale of the story is that *any* RAID level is no replacement for having a backup. I've seen RAID-5 setups fail too, so it might be a hard lesson learned. The takeaway should be to go out and get an external 8TB drive or something. For the system in my specs, I have a 4TB and an 8TB drive I use for backup because either RAID could fail and honestly, either backup could fail as well.

Edit: Also, holy thread necro, Batman!


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 6, 2019)

Messing with either drive individually will screw up the raid volume.

Don't do that.

You need to get them both running, and either reset them in the RST app, or the bios setup thing, to re-link them.

Reinitialize them, or change anything will kill the link of the drives, as will Writing anything to them.

Raid 0 is for shit you don't care about replacing; RAID 5 is for stuff you care about.

I have 2 10TB raid 5 arrays, and some of the data is from 1988 or so, I just keep making bigger arrays and copying them over as drive size increases.

A failed drive isn't even a worry;  a 2 drive fail Can lose some data, but it didn't for me.

Putting valuable stuff on raid 0, or an ssd drive at all, is a bad idea.

A HD will fail, but the freezer trick or other recovery stuff works; when SSD's die, they're toast, and every time it happened to me, they were unrecoverable.

An SSD drive is like a raid 0 array; you put stuff on it you want to be fast, but you can reload at will.

If you can see them in some configuration, either bite the bullet and buy a bigger drive to copy to, or make an array of old drives to do so.

Or get the stuff you really care about, and write off the rest.

Checking before a BIOS update is a good idea; there's a bios for the raid, and a bios for the interface, either can screw you.


----------

